# Meyers E-46



## skyhigh1 (May 3, 2005)

Hello,
I have never had problem with my unit before till now.. This year on our first snow it started lifting the blade really slowly i had already flushed pump and checked filter and made sure it had the meyers fluid in the unit. I then went plowing and hit a speed bump in a apartment complex i was working with blade up... the blade fell to the ground and the unit wouldnt lift up i had to chain it up to get it home... it wont lift the plow but if i unhook the chain the lift ran lifts all the way up but i can take my hand and push the ram back down... I figured it blew out a seal with the bouncing or does this sound like a weak pump.. I appreciate all the help you can provide. Thanks


----------



## wva (Apr 26, 2010)

:waving:


skyhigh1;1178702 said:


> Hello,
> I have never had problem with my unit before till now.. This year on our first snow it started lifting the blade really slowly i had already flushed pump and checked filter and made sure it had the meyers fluid in the unit. I then went plowing and hit a speed bump in a apartment complex i was working with blade up... the blade fell to the ground and the unit wouldnt lift up i had to chain it up to get it home... it wont lift the plow but if i unhook the chain the lift ran lifts all the way up but i can take my hand and push the ram back down... I figured it blew out a seal with the bouncing or does this sound like a weak pump.. I appreciate all the help you can provide. Thanks


sounds like the seals on the bottom of the ram a basic seal kit should fix it maybe b&b will chime in or some of the other meyer pros on here hope this helps happy new year:waving:


----------



## skyhigh1 (May 3, 2005)

WVA...... thanks for your response I just got a seal kit from mill supply... I will probably get on that tomorrow.. I appreciate it.


----------



## wva (Apr 26, 2010)

:waving:


skyhigh1;1178936 said:


> WVA...... thanks for your response I just got a seal kit from mill supply... I will probably get on that tomorrow.. I appreciate it.


glad to help I put one in my e60 last summer with help from this forum :waving:


----------



## skyhigh1 (May 3, 2005)

i changed seals now the lift ram wont even lift up... Anymore suggestions ??? Could it be cause the pump is weak? I wonder if it has a pump shaft that could have been broken.. all my plow does is up and down so should be something simple.


----------



## skyhigh1 (May 3, 2005)

is there a test i can perform to see if my pump is working?


----------



## wva (Apr 26, 2010)

skyhigh1;1182851 said:


> is there a test i can perform to see if my pump is working?


you can put a psi guage on it not sure with no pa hoses there is a psi relief valve on the lower back side meyer site has a tech support section :waving: smithbrossevice.com has alot of great info:waving:


----------



## skyhigh1 (May 3, 2005)

I tested the magnetism on the a valve and coil nothing there and also when i took it out and the a valve was in pieces i forgot that i had the switch locked in the up position to lift the blade and it squirted out all kinds of fluid so i guess the pumps working must be the a valve and coil I have replaced and checked everything else.


----------

